# Man running in inflatable bubble rescued off coast of Florida



## ArgleBargle

And now for something completely different ...

Man in inflatable bubble rescued off coast of Florida - CNN.com

Two best quotes from the article:

"The Coast Guard first encountered Baluchi on Wednesday after receiving a report about a man in a bubble off the coast of Miami, disoriented and asking for directions to Bermuda"

and

"Part of his effort was to make world peace but he got caught up in the Gulf Stream"

they must have meant bahamas? was he really trying to get to bermuda?


----------



## krisscross

Lots of fun info in this story:
The "Hydro Pod" is a large bubble made of 3-mm- (0.11-inch)-thick plastic, Baluchi's website, "Run With Reza" says. The bubble, which he propelled forward by running inside and pushing it with his arms, was housed in a large aluminum-type frame studded at intervals with inflated soccer balls. A man who appears on a video during the bubble's construction compares it to a hamster wheel.

Run, Reza, run... home.


----------



## JonEisberg

ArgleBargle said:


> Two best quotes from the article:
> 
> "The Coast Guard first encountered Baluchi on Wednesday after receiving a report about a man in a bubble off the coast of Miami, disoriented and asking for directions to Bermuda"


What, the CG no longer has the authority to terminate a "Manifestly Unsafe Voyage" ?

So, instead, they "monitor his progress" until he gets 70 miles offshore, when the rescue has to involve a helo, a C-130, and a Maersk container ship?

UFB...

They should have taken away his EPIRB and satphone, and happily sent him on his way...


----------



## mstern

If you go on his website, he did in fact mean "Bermuda", not the Bahamas. He intended to "run" according to his calculations for the approximately 1,033 miles between Miami and Bermuda, through the Bermuda Triangle to raise awareness for "children in need".

There are other interesting facts about the planned trip on the website, including the fact that he did a trial run from Newport Beach to Catalina in 2013. It supposedly took him 12hours to "run" the 33 miles. Temperatures within the Hydro Pod hit 120 degrees with high humidity. I can't decide if his plans on how to deal with the conditions and lack of supplies on the Miami to Bermuda run were brave/optomistic, or just foolhardy. I'm leaning towards foolhardy.

http://runwithreza.org/bermuda.php


----------



## h20man

mstern said:


> If you go on his website, he did in fact mean "Bermuda", not the Bahamas. He intended to "run" according to his calculations for the approximately 1,033 miles between Miami and Bermuda, through the Bermuda Triangle to raise awareness for "children in need".
> 
> There are other interesting facts about the planned trip on the website, including the fact that he did a trial run from Newport Beach to Catalina in 2013. It supposedly took him 12hours to "run" the 33 miles. Temperatures within the Hydro Pod hit 120 degrees with high humidity. I can't decide if his plans on how to deal with the conditions and lack of supplies on the Miami to Bermuda run were brave/optomistic, or just foolhardy. I'm leaning towards foolhardy.
> 
> Reza Baluchi | Reza's Mission | Plant Unity


It could be simply that after 12 hours running in 120 degree high humidity heat (in the catalina run) he suffered permanent damage to his brain. He is now simply unaware of the issues and is no longer able to make good decisions... poor chap.


----------



## Barquito

If he had favorable wind, he could have just sat in that thing and ate peanut butter and crackers until he blew across the sea.


----------



## eherlihy

JonEisberg said:


> What, the CG no longer has the authority to terminate a "Manifestly Unsafe Voyage" ?
> 
> So, instead, they "monitor his progress" until he gets 70 miles offshore, when the rescue has to involve a helo, a C-130, and a Maersk container ship?
> 
> UFB...
> 
> They should have taken away his EPIRB and satphone, and happily sent him on his way...


What the USCG and MAERSK *should* do is present this clown with a bill for his rescue.


----------



## CaptTony

Let's put all speculation to rest about intent, level of preparation, sanity, etc. and call a spade a spade. The person in question is an idiot who shouldn't be allowed in water deeper than what would cover his knees.

Why in the world the Coast Guard allowed this is the real question.


----------



## eherlihy

If I seem harsh on the guy, here is why; this was a self-promoting publicity stunt. Count the number of times he is referred to in the opening paragraph of his website; 


> Everyone wants to know how Reza Baluchi will be successful in his travel to through the Bermuda triangle. Reza is so confident that he will succeed in this trip because he has carefully articulated every detail it takes to survive. In the years 2010-2012 he survived the dangers of Death Valley, by carefully planning where he would obtain water and rest for the night. By going through this experience, this is when the idea of traveling through the Bermuda Triangle was born. He spent his time running through 120 degree weather on a daily basis and it was no bother to him. We also have to remember that Miami, Fl. Is very hot, humid and tropical. Being inside the Hydro Pod is not going to be a walk in the park, it will be very hot and humid. One can easily dehydrate quickly and lose breath. Reza has devised this Hydro Pod to prevent physical difficulties. But not anyone can use without being mentally and physically fit. Being mentally fit is the main component to be able to survive a long journey in the Hydro Pod.


I count 7...

Per the CNN article;



> The Coast Guard first encountered Baluchi on Wednesday after receiving a report about a man in a bubble off the coast of Miami, disoriented and asking for directions to Bermuda, a Coast Guard press release said. It was not clear when he started his quest.
> 
> A Coast Guard cutter found Baluchi... the Coast Guard said Baluchi had protein bars, bottled water, a GPS and a satellite phone. The Coast Guard conveyed the voyage's dangers and asked Baluchi to quit his journey because he didn't have enough supplies.


... and that is when his "free rescue" could/should have happened...



> But he wouldn't leave his vessel, officials said.
> 
> The Coast Guard monitored his progress and on Saturday morning an exhausted Baluchi activated his personal locating beacon, the Coast Guard said.


I hope that the USCG has the fortitude to present him with a bill.


----------



## rgscpat

By the way of hamster wheels, what is the intelligence level of the typical hamster?


----------



## mstern

eherlihy said:


> I hope that the USCG has the fortitude to present him with a bill.


While I agree that this guy is delusional and put lives in danger with this stunt, this "pay for rescue" concept is a very slippery slope that I hope we never go down. I just don't think it's possible to determine a fair and consistent set of criteria that could be used to differentiate between a rescue that is at the public expense vs. one that needs to be paid for by the rescuee. I think the majority of the public would have a completely different view on that than the cruising community.

To take the point further, there is no functional or legal difference between the emergency services offered by the Coast Guard and those provided by your local first responders. Are you suggesting that those services should be billed to the affected parties?

I have no problem seeking reimbursement when there has been an active attempt to decieve; those who initiate fake distress calls should pay not only the cost of the services, but be criminally prosecuted and face fines and jail time. But I can't see charging anyone separately for what have become basic government services. Reacting to dingalings like this is part of the price of providing S&R for everyone.


----------



## eherlihy

Per my earlier post;


> A Coast Guard cutter found Baluchi... the Coast Guard said Baluchi had protein bars, bottled water, a GPS and a satellite phone. The Coast Guard conveyed the voyage's dangers and asked Baluchi to quit his journey because he didn't have enough supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and that is when his "free rescue" could/should have happened...
> 
> 
> 
> But he wouldn't leave his vessel, officials said.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For him to refuse help, when the USCG asks him, means that he was taking responsibility for his subsequent actions. IMHO, he should bear FULL responsibility.


mstern said:


> While I agree that this guy is delusional and put lives in danger with this stunt, this "pay for rescue" concept is a very slippery slope that I hope we never go down. I just don't think it's possible to determine a fair and consistent set of criteria that could be used to differentiate between a rescue that is at the public expense vs. one that needs to be paid for by the rescuee. I think the majority of the public would have a completely different view on that than the cruising community.
> 
> To take the point further, there is no functional or legal difference between the emergency services offered by the Coast Guard and those provided by your local first responders. Are you suggesting that those services should be billed to the affected parties?
> 
> I have no problem seeking reimbursement when there has been an active attempt to decieve; those who initiate fake distress calls should pay not only the cost of the services, but be criminally prosecuted and face fines and jail time. But I can't see charging anyone separately for what have become basic government services. Reacting to dingalings like this is part of the price of providing S&R for everyone.


----------



## svHyLyte

rgscpat said:


> By the way of hamster wheels, what is the intelligence level of the typical hamster?


Evidently greater than that of the failed runner/voyager, eh? Frankly, if I had been the OOD on that Cutter, I'd have dropped him a few bottles of water, wished him well and gone about my business. Sometimes the "Darwin Effect" is needed to clear out the shallow end of the gene pool, No?


----------



## eherlihy

Here is his BEFORE Pic;









And here is the DURING pic;









Looks like he broached...


----------



## mstern

eherlihy said:


> Per my earlier post;
> 
> For him to refuse help, when the USCG asks him, means that he was taking responsibility for his subsequent actions. IMHO, he should bear FULL responsibility.


The unfortunate result of a policy like this would be that we leave people to die. I understand that many people are ok with this; I am not.

A question for you: if Baluchi had taken the CG up on its initial offer of rescue, would you send him the bill for the costs of that action? I'm curious as to what your criteria for charging people for their own rescues are.

I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just trying to understand how your views could be implemented. Personally, when I think about this, I think it would be well nigh impossible to create workable criteria for determining if a rescue should be billed to the rescuee.


----------



## eherlihy

mstern said:


> The unfortunate result of a policy like this would be that we leave people to die. I understand that many people are ok with this; I am not.
> 
> A question for you: if Baluchi had taken the CG up on its initial offer of rescue, would you send him the bill for the costs of that action? I'm curious as to what your criteria for charging people for their own rescues are.
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just trying to understand how your views could be implemented. Personally, when I think about this, I think it would be well nigh impossible to create workable criteria for determining if a rescue should be billed to the rescuee.


I'm cool with this, and your query.

Simple - If the CG says that you shouldn't do something, yet you persist in doing it, you should then bear FULL responsibility for your actions.

If this bubble-head had recognized how untenable his predicament was and bailed when the CG asked him to do so, then he would be entitled to a free ride home (less his bubble).

On the flip side, had Mr. Hamster refused help and succeeded, he would be promoting himself as having succeeded after having refused CG assistance.

Bottom line; if the CG goes out of their way to tell me that I should not continue my voyage to Bermuda, I shouldn't go.


----------



## mstern

It's been my impression that most rescues aren't like this one, where the CG finds you, seeks to get you to abandon the trip, goes away, then is called back. I see your point in those cases (although I don't agree).

How would you handle those cases where the first the CG hears about a problem is when the SOS goes out? Does the public pay for all of those, or is there to be a post-hoc determination of the viability of the trip/adequacy of preparation to assess if the bill goes to the rescuee?


----------



## captain jack

a huge percent of all the situations on land and water where people need rescue are caused by someone doing something really stupid. we still expect rescue even if we are doing stupid things.

secondly, it really is a slippery slope trying to charge some people for rescue and not others. you might think it would only apply to glaringly stupid situations, like this one. but, how much of what you do....things you think are reasonable and deserving of free rescue if things go wrong....might other people deem foolish or, at least, taking unnecessary risks? after all, it is not necessary to sail over the ocean in 'small' boats to get from place to place. there are professional, licensed pilots and ship's captains, backed by companies staffed with trained professionals, that can fly you, or take you by ship, all over the planet. perhaps, if you start letting the powers that be decide who to rescue for free and who has to pay, the public might decide that sailors cruising over dangerous oceans shouldn't be rescued unless they pay for it.

you really have to watch what you ask for it. if you get it, you may discover it wasn't what you bargained for.


----------



## SVAuspicious

Despite his experience "running" to Catalina this person failed to consider the slip ration of his choice of propulsion. Ignoring leeway, slip ratio alone would make this a run longer than 2,000 nm.


----------



## UnionPacific

CaptTony said:


> Why in the world the Coast Guard allowed this is the real question.


because here in America we have freedom to be stupid on many fronts, the water being one. I do not want the government telling me I cannot take an infant to sea in a boat for XYZ reason, or I need to wear a helmet on a motorcycle, or a seatbelt in a car. lets just be nuts, and enjoy it


----------



## duchess of montrose

His website claims the water around bermuda is some of the most dangerous and unpredictable in the world, apparently he hasn't heard of the southern ocean...


----------



## UnionPacific

duchess of montrose said:


> His website claims the water around bermuda is some of the most dangerous and unpredictable in the world, apparently he hasn't heard of the southern ocean...


some people like fairy tails. that's all.


----------



## rgscpat

I'm trying to imagine how an inflatable bubble would fare in the waters off Bermuda this evening.


----------



## Bene505

He's probably thinking this was a success. He got the publiciy he wanted, right?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Steve523

If the USCG came alongside and told me to turn back, I'd turn back. And I'd darn sure ask what they thought the odds that I'd make safe haven under whatever the circumstance might be (or otherwise enlighten myself to their reasoning). 
I don't think rescue at sea should come at a price. But maybe maritime law needs some reckless self-endangerment laws on the books that relate to one who refuses help offered or who fails to comply with CG advisement resulting in peril. I think punishment is in order.


----------



## Steve523

When I lived in Myrtle Beach South Carolina I was on the beach one day watching a squall come in from the east. It was severe enough the water looked like a runaway washing machine and there was about a 30-40 foot sloop rig coming in that was dismasted a few feet above the cabin roof, a real mess. Running parallel to the beach headed north, and making very little headway, but getting there (motoring I guess). Beyond this was a smaller craft, about all I could see of it was, mast and mainsail luffing madly in the wind as if without a boom. It looked swamped but lifting with the crests of waves I could see the hull. It did not take long to realize it must have been loaded with float foam because it never got any worse as time passed. After about 30 minutes later it was apparent that the weather was driving it to the beach. I headed south to meet it, and stood waiting with some county cops and the beach rescue guys. Once inside the break it was plain to see that it was an aluminum canoe with outriggers attached. This guy had taken a canoe reinforced it with some hardwood to mount a small deck with a mast, a set of outriggers, and leeboards on either side of the hull. For rudder he had a contraption to use a canoe paddle as tiller. He also had the other paddle and a life jacket on. Although soaked and obviously fatigued he was in good shape. The carpentry work on the boat was excellent, very fine work. I figured he may have built it from acquired plans as I had heard some of these kind of rigs. I helped him haul out and drag it above the high tide line. Then they arrested him and hauled him off. Reckless endangerment was the charge, in that case I think they should have let the guy slide. He was off a lee shore, handled himself pretty well when he was out there. There was nothing wrong with his rig, except he did not seem to have a way to get the sail down without dropping the mast. Which apparently he could not or would not do, so he just let the sheets go to the wind and drifted versus getting torn down in the blow.


----------



## captain jack

Steve523 said:


> When I lived in Myrtle Beach South Carolina I was on the beach one day watching a squall come in from the east. It was severe enough the water looked like a runaway washing machine and there was about a 30-40 foot sloop rig coming in that was dismasted a few feet above the cabin roof, a real mess. Running parallel to the beach headed north, and making very little headway, but getting there (motoring I guess). Beyond this was a smaller craft, about all I could see of it was, mast and mainsail luffing madly in the wind as if without a boom. It looked swamped but lifting with the crests of waves I could see the hull. It did not take long to realize it must have been loaded with float foam because it never got any worse as time passed. After about 30 minutes later it was apparent that the weather was driving it to the beach. I headed south to meet it, and stood waiting with some county cops and the beach rescue guys. Once inside the break it was plain to see that it was an aluminum canoe with outriggers attached. This guy had taken a canoe reinforced it with some hardwood to mount a small deck with a mast, a set of outriggers, and leeboards on either side of the hull. For rudder he had a contraption to use a canoe paddle as tiller. He also had the other paddle and a life jacket on. Although soaked and obviously fatigued he was in good shape. The carpentry work on the boat was excellent, very fine work. I figured he may have built it from acquired plans as I had heard some of these kind of rigs. I helped him haul out and drag it above the high tide line. Then they arrested him and hauled him off. Reckless endangerment was the charge, in that case I think they should have let the guy slide. He was off a lee shore, handled himself pretty well when he was out there. There was nothing wrong with his rig, except he did not seem to have a way to get the sail down without dropping the mast. Which apparently he could not or would not do, so he just let the sheets go to the wind and drifted versus getting torn down in the blow.


reckless endangerment of who? himself? that seems pretty over the top, if you ask me. i doubt the guy knew the blow was coming when he set sail. and, as you said, he handled the situation without need of rescue. i wonder if the charges stuck?

i mean, everyone knows you shouldn't eat at mc donalds but, does that mean you should get arrested for reckless endangerment if you have a heart attack as a result of eating there too much?

and, what kind of punishment do you suggest? 40 lashes be enough? if we start punishing everyone who does something foolish, advised against by some authority figure, or (like the guy in your story) someone who just got caught out in weather he didn't expect, there are going to be a lot of people tasting the lash for sure.


----------



## Steve523

captain jack said:


> reckless endangerment of who? himself? that seems pretty over the top, if you ask me. i doubt the guy knew the blow was coming when he set sail. and, as you said, he handled the situation without need of rescue. i wonder if the charges stuck?


I wonder if they stuck too. The guy was incredulous but went willingly (they even cuffed him), the cop I think was an idiot, and obviously knew nothing about the water. The sailor was smart enough to know, and wise enough and patient enough to let the water take him where he wanted to be. And the squall built up really fast from clear sky. I stayed with it because it was so dramatic and very large compared to what you normally see. I bet the judge threw it out.


----------



## UnionPacific

Steve523 said:


> reckless self-endangerment laws on the books that relate to one who refuses help offered or who fails to comply with CG advisement resulting in peril.





> reckless endangerment of who? himself?


You can be charged with reckless endangerment of yourself. 
I have been. Cops charged me with it after I made home-made fireworks (pre-9/11).


----------



## Steve523

UnionPacific said:


> You can be charged with reckless endangerment of yourself.
> I have been. Cops charged me with it after I made home-made fireworks (pre-9/11).


Yeah, that makes sense. When I lived in Portsmouth New Hampshire, I had buddies making small pipe bombs for thrills. One of them blew his thumb off trying to disassemble a dud. They found it in the wood pile but a part of his hand was just gone.


----------



## UnionPacific

Steve523 said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. When I lived in Portsmouth New Hampshire, I had buddies making small pipe bombs for thrills. One of them blew his thumb off trying to disassemble a dud. They found it in the wood pile but a part of his hand was just gone.


wow, pipe bombs for thrills.... Does he play Russian roulette on the weekends for a goof?
Seriously, if he was using pipe he should have lost his head. 
I use to make firecrackers, but they were made from cardboard, not pipe.


----------



## Steve523

Yep, pipe bombs, ex marine friend. The guy that got hurt was told not to do what he was doing but he insisted. Actually the device that blew his thumb off was a pipe "cannon" that failed to ignite. He was trying to unlaod it with a hammer and chisel (darwin award candidate).

But anyway back to the topic, I think anyone who refuses assistance when endangered should be held to some sort of liability if the CG advises of the hazard and they end up needing rescue. If they confer with the CG and both understand the risk, esp. risk by necessity, i.e. in the interest of saving one's vessel, then it seems an inquiry would also be required.

In the case of this idiot (who may be missing a thumb), he begs for some sort of punitive action....


----------



## captain jack

Steve523 said:


> I wonder if they stuck too. The guy was incredulous but went willingly (they even cuffed him), the cop I think was an idiot, and obviously knew nothing about the water. The sailor was smart enough to know, and wise enough and patient enough to let the water take him where he wanted to be. And the squall built up really fast from clear sky. I stayed with it because it was so dramatic and very large compared to what you normally see. I bet the judge threw it out.


i hope so.


----------

